# Taurus 85 Barrel Serial #ing



## Ripplingh2o (Sep 29, 2007)

I am in the market for a new CCW and have been shopping the auction sites for an M85 ultra light. I've noticed the newest models have the angled cylinder release whereas the older models have the traditional (S&W) cylinder release. Personally, I prefer the angled release. Anyway, I've also noticed on SOME new model ultra lights the revolver's serial number is also stamped into the right side of the barrel but not in all cases. Some M85SUL's have the # also on the barrel and some do not. Any insight as to why the variance? Thanks.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

P.M. sent. 
larry


----------

